# Which is best?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I couldn't find a thread like this anywhere else, so I apologize in advance for repeating it, as it probably has been LOL!! Cod Liver Oil or Salmon Oil?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I couldn't find a thread like this anywhere else, so I apologize in advance for repeating it, as it probably has been LOL!! Cod Liver Oil or Salmon Oil?


i could be wrong but ithink cod liver oil is the cheapest garbage you could find. i think salmon oil is higher quality, although i could be wrong.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they are both great supplements but are great in different ways. Here's a clip from an article I found between the difference:



> Cod liver oils and fish oils are not the same. Cod liver oil is extracted from cod liver and is an excellent source of vitamins A and D. Fish oils are extracted from the tissues (flesh) of fatty fish like salmon and herring and are good sources of EPA and DHA. Fish oils contain very little vitamin A and D, but cod liver oil does contain EPA and DHA. However, you would probably exceed the recommended daily intake of vitamins A and D if you were to try to obtain therapeutic amounts of EPA and DHA from cod liver oil.


http://www.vvv.com/healthnews/fishoils.html


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would not give cod liver exclusively, its very high in Vit. A and D and you'd have to overdose on both if you want to get a sufficient ammount of omega-3's. But you can always alternate between the 2.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been giving Mater salmon oil and Vit. E for 3 weeks now and it has made a difference in his coat and skin.

He gets 3,000 mg of Salmon oil and 400 IU of vit E a day.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, there was just a thread about cod liver oil and salmon oil and the dangers of overdosing on the vit. A just yesterday, don't know why you didn't see it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Yesterday's discussion in this thread may be helpful http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/2713-salmon-oil-vitamin-e-3.html

The vets I know recommend fish BODY oil not liver oil, not only due to the concentration of vit A and toxicity but due to the fact that the liver is an organ which processes waste. My dogs get 1800-200 mg EPA/DHA daily in fish body oil. To get that recommended amount ( 300 mg EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight) I would be very leary of using cod liver oil.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Well, there was just a thread about cod liver oil and salmon oil and the dangers of overdosing on the vit. A just yesterday, don't know why you didn't see it!


I've been working a lot and I'm tired. I probably missed it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

It's the thread I referenced above. Personally, I've often missed threads of interest for whatever reason...... senior moments, tired, etc. It's really not too hard to point them out for someone who is asking.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I was told by a doctor that cod liver is the highest quality fish type oil to take for my osteoporosis. 




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i could be wrong but ithink cod liver oil is the cheapest garbage you could find. i think salmon oil is higher quality, although i could be wrong.


----------

